# My dadsays bettas are boring!!! prove him wrong!



## MauiFishForever (May 2, 2010)

He says that bettas have bad personalities and are boring!!!! anyone want to say something to prove him wrong!?!?


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

So far 4 out of my 5 have LOTs of personality! My female, Peep is like a puppy wanting attention. If you stand next to her bowl she will just about press her face up against the glass looking at you! :shock: The other female, Bonnie, will rub up and down your finger. We don't do it often but it is kinda neat to "pet" the fish. :lol: Buster likes to show off for you. Roscoe, well... he has some issues. I have had him a week, he hasn't started eating yet but...he isn't freaking out when I go up and look at him so that is progress! *thumbsup* And Jack I just got today so we shall see how he turns out! I have gotta stop with the Bettas though!  This is it....really....honest....my last one.....REALLY


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

sure its your last one nottt!!! anyway all the bettas i've owned have had their own personatities and great ones at that. Bettas are very fun pets and they're just like chips you can't just have one!


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Jayy - :lol: REALLY it is! REALLY!


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

Your dad is going to believe whatever he wants. Mind him no business and follow your passion


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, my mom thought it was stupid that I wanted fish. She thought they had no personality what so ever than watched them one day and couldn't believe how much personality they had! You can even train them to do some tricks.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

SURE, next week if you have a new betta i'm going to laugh sooo hard at you!


----------



## MauiFishForever (May 2, 2010)

you guys are halarious...i give newfishmom 6 days before theres a new betta


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol! I give her 2 days!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

uummmmm hard to prove if he has none.... if he had his own bettas he'd never dream of saying that. plus i think he might just be winding you up a lil ;-)


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I changed some water today and put a new siphon in. I thought the fish would be scared and hide in the corner, but all of them went up to it to see what it was. They weren't scared of it.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

This person always says bettas are boring. I told him: "They're not boring. In Fact, they have many personalities." Then I went on to how I have a 2.5 gal. with my friend and how I pamper Lucky and Dragon. Then the person said,"Why do you pamper them? They're just stupid little fish!" I was so shocked that someone can't like betta fish!

He needs betta fish therapy.


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

The only way I could see that bettas are "boring", is if someone would keep them in a tiny jar so they can't move or do anything.......then they just sit there and get depressed. Well NO WONDER!!! I can guarantee you a betta wouldn't be boring as long as they have a large tank to swim, with lots of enriching things inside.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

My betta Squirt loves attention, I can just tell that he wants him when hes swimming around, looking at me with his adorable eyes (o.o). He loves to be pet too, and if I just have my finger in the tank, not petting him, he'll bite me, letting me know he wants to be pet.  they're really great pets to have.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

My hubby told me that bettas are a little boring too and he wants some different fish. I guess everyone has their own things they like.


----------



## MozartOwner (Apr 20, 2010)

Mozart's favorite color is white, if there is anything white out the tank he eyeballs it, going up and down. Even a cat Delilah.

The other day I got a thermometer and the suction cup broke (brand new btw) so it floats in Mozart's tank, he swam up to it and touched it his his nose. The thermometer bounced away a little, then he hit harder and watched it bounce further away.

Not just cute but smart! He knows when I lift a little door on the lid that he's being fed and swims right to the top before I even put the food in, same place each time.

I didn't know you can pet them! Though I don't dare to try.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

My dad thinks I'm insane for trying to keep fish, lol. He shouldn't judge me. He's obsessed with HAM radio, whatever the heck that is, lol.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't see how bettas can be boring! Has he watched them swim around? Has he seen them flare? He calls that boring? Well, let him believe whatever he wants to believe, you love your bettas and thats what matters.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

My boys all have completly different personalities and I love watching them. 

Taj is like a little puppy. He is very friendly and likes to wach me when I am at my desk. He follows my finger around the tank and he is just so sweet. His whole body even wiggles like a little puppy when he sees me near.

Leon is my crazy boy. He is very hyper and he loves to watch his own reflection. He loves to show off and he makes HUGE bubble nests. Out of all of my boys he is the prettiest when he swims. I love the way his fins look when he is swimming around and his colors are awesome. 

Jasper is my sweet shy boy. He likes to rest in his cave with his head sticking out so he can still watch what is going on. He comes out as soon as he sees me anywhere around. He is very calm. He is not agressive at all. He is in the middle of my divided 10 gallon and he enjoys swimming back and forthe to the boys on each side and it seems like he is just stopping by to say "what's up" to both of them. He never flares at them anymore and he doesn't mind having the neighbors. He is also very neat because he is a marble and he is getting more coloring all the time. I can't wait to see how much his coloring will change through the years.

Tito is pretty agressive and he seems to get a little stressed when another fish is in his view for too long. He also gets bloated easily so he is my more high maintanance needy fish. LOL He seems to enjoy my company though and he loves his food. I enjoy watching him swim around because he is such a pretty red and he has great fins.

Terence is my baby! I love his face, he has that grumpy look. He seems pretty agressive too and I am thinking about taking him out of the divided tank and putting my sweet guy Taj in his spot. He is always trying to show how tough he is to Jasper and Jasper just looks at him like "dude, what is your problem". LOL Terence is my boy who makes the most bubble nests. He has a bubble nest in there every single day and is always working on them. He also loves to swim through the little current that the filter causes and let it push him around. It is like he is going on a little ride or something. LOL

Anyway, I do not think bettas are boring at all. My boys have great personalities and they are all so different.

Sorry this was so long.


----------

